# How much did thw food cost at McDonald's 50 years ago quiz



## debodun (Mar 10, 2022)

https://www.metv.com/quiz/can-you-guess-how-much-these-items-at-mcdonalds-cost-in-1972


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2022)

I wouldn't eat at McDonald's if they paid ME to do it. Their "food" is inedible. (Except for the coffee, which I've found to be pretty good, but that was a few years ago.)

However, that's not what you asked. I think all these items comparing prices with periods in the past are mostly meaningless, as people were making much, much less money. Prices and wages go up and down together; if the average wage wasn't high enough, no one could afford those higher prices.  The only important thing is the quality of life, or you might say the bottom line. Does the average person have more financial security, own more things, live in a nicer home than 50 years ago, etc.?


----------

